# Not getting it...



## BlueNorma (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi--new here.  I spent several hours reading various posts before joining and while an excellent source of information and idea-sharing, I don't get all the talk about covers.  Some sort of compulsion perhaps?  Hmm  

I've had my Kindle about a year and it didn't take long before I ditched the cover that came with it, but when I take it anywhere, I just throw it into my purse or suitcase or whatever I'm taking with me.  

Someone enlighten a newbie.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Personal preference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, BlueNorma!

Congratulations on your Kindle and on your first post!  Welcome to Kindleboards!

I like the cover to protect the screen when I'm jamming it into my purse.  Plus they're pretty!  (Stroking the cover compulsively as I type one handed).  As drenee said, personal preference!

Kindleboards has something for everyone, tips, tricks, free books, and accessories!  A virtual smorgasbord!  Take what you want!  AND we have book klubs starting tomorrow!  Check out the Book Corner!



Betsy


----------



## BlueNorma (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.  It has never occurred to me to try to protect my Kindle.  It's pretty sturdy and I've taken it all over the country--coverless.    Amazon should hire me for demonstrations on "Kindle Tough" or some such nonsense.  (They could pay me in books.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You could be a worldwide emissary for Amazon, that would be too cool!

How long have you had your Kindle?

I worry about the screen; I carry pens, keys, scissors (I'm a quilter) and all kinds of other hard objects in my purse.  But it's good to know that it's tough...  Good for our members to know!

And covers are pretty!  Love my leather Oberon!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I felt the same way about covers at first.  I liked the one that came with the kindle just fine...until...........I saw the Oberon Covers?  It is a must half if you own a kindle!!!


----------



## BlueNorma (Dec 28, 2008)

It's been right at a year...my husband ordered it in November 2007.  That cover it comes with is asinine, so I scrapped it.  Who thought that was a good idea?

But yeah, I just throw it in the bag with no thought of anything else that's in there.  The screen is A LOT tougher than the screens on my other gadgets.  Man...the one on my Palm is completely worthless, didn't last a year--and you're actually supposed to write on that one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did I mention the covers are pretty?  LOL!



Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I use my cover, mostly for holding when reading and cover it so it doesn't accidental go out of sleep mode. Somehow I can manage to get buttons pushed without even touching an item.  Also I have a skin on mine. Since the kindle is white, I want to keep it nice and clean so I put on a skin   .  Drives me crazy that my ipod and phone get dirty...Ya I know...and I iron my jeans too!   

theresam


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

BlueNorma said:


> Some sort of compulsion perhaps?


Compulsion. Obsession. Yea, something like that.

My teenager daughter is too old for me to dress her up, so I dress up Anabel (my kindle). She also has a brand new skin.

I've owned enough Palms, smartphones, iPods, etc. whose screens and bodies get scratched up by tossing it into my purse that I like to know Anabel has the extra protection. I'm just fussy (and maybe paranoid) and like to keep my electronics in pristine condition. In a cover I know that the keys wont scratch it and the cat can safely walk across it.

Plus, it's just pretty


----------



## BlueNorma (Dec 28, 2008)

I do like the idea of those skins...that's pretty cool.  Are they for using one time?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I just put on my first one, so I don't know a lot about them.  I believe it's a one time use thing.  Others will probably tell you more.  Kind of like my coat, it changes with the seasons.  Anabel might get a new skin after a few months.

If you order a skin from decalgirl, there is a code you can use to get a discount:  PSPHOME


----------



## BlueNorma (Dec 28, 2008)

Between me and my husband, there are at least ten devices in this house that appear on Decal Girl's list.  I could go broke skinning everything.  

I wonder if I can special order skins for the cats...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some have reused their skins by saving the paper they came on, removing the skin carefully from the Kindle and then putting back on the paper.

Others can't be bothered, just replace the skin.

Personal preference.

Plus, they're pretty.  Many of them, hard to pick just one! Mine went well with my initial covered cover, but now that I have the Oberon Tree of Life, I want a different one.



BlueNorma said:


> Between me and my husband, there are at least ten devices in this house that appear on Decal Girl's list. I could go broke skinning everything.
> 
> I wonder if I can special order skins for the cats...


I want pictures! There's more than one way to skin a cat, LOL!

BTW, if you buy over $30 worth of skins at one time there's a free shipping code on the website, it worked out to be more than the PSPHOME discount for me; if you've got that many devices, it might be worth considering.)

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a copy of a post I made over on Amazon about this:

"I put an Oberon Design cover on my Christmas wish list because I wanted a cover that would last, would protect my Kindle better, was made in the US and was at least okay to look at. The Oberon cover fits the bill beautifully.

The Oberon Designs leather is not going to wear out (my original cover already has spots wearing through the leather-like top layer and bald spots on the gray interior), is slightly larger all the way around giving an extra bit of protection to my Kindle's edges, holds the Kindle secure through any type of shaking, was handmade in California (it got here in one day!), the quality of construction is the best I have ever seen (including StrangeDog, although his quality of construction is above all others), and it's beautiful. Also it slips into my purse just a tad easier than the original (OEM) cover because the spine isn't as wide.

The only thing I could add is a mechanism for holding the cover in the folded back position. Currently I twist the button loop, then loop it back over the button. A little clumsy, but it works for me."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll point out that BlueNorma's question was about using any cover at all.  She's had hers for a year, uncovered, and says the screen is very tough compared to other devices she's had.  Good news for all of us (but I still love my Oberon cover!)

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

And it's pretty  (right, Betsy   )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Darn right!



Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It is great to hear how durable it is.  Yesterday my teenager (the one who took it to work today, see my anxiety in another thread) saw my new screen saver.  Not realizing it was a screen saver, she starting scratching at the screen to take it off.  I nearly had a heart attack.  But there was no damage.  Anabel K still looks brand new


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

well you all know how I feel about a naked kindle.. LOL

I was suprised though when I took it out of its case to add the skins how light it felt.. LOL.. but it needed clothes..


----------



## BlueNorma (Dec 28, 2008)

Methinks there should be a Kindle Accessories Support Group.  lol   

And maybe for others of us, a nudists group.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

BlueNorma said:


> Thanks for the welcome. It has never occurred to me to try to protect my Kindle. It's pretty sturdy and I've taken it all over the country--coverless.  Amazon should hire me for demonstrations on "Kindle Tough" or some such nonsense. (They could pay me in books. )


Frankly I think you have been lucky. I have read stories of the screen cracking in their purse _with_ a cover. The screen is _not_ all that sturdy and if it does break, it is not covered by the warranty. So my primary purpose for a cover was protection. I also am happy I found one, that makes holding the Kindle easy and even a pleasure (I have an Oberon).

I would suggest at least a light weight gadget bag or sleeve to put your Kindle in. I use some kind of cover or case for all my gadgets, from my cell phone to my laptop. I would say my Kindle of everything is the most fragile of my mobile devices. Even with the cover I also put it in a padded bag before I put it in my purse. Though this probably a little paranoia on my part and the fact that I am a bit clumsy. I also can not tell you how many times my purse has gone flying off the passenger seat and the contents have hit the floor. I really want to invent some kind of a purse holder for cars!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I totally agree with Octochick

I have an Oberon and I also put this over my oberon for extra protection. It was recommended to me by a member here and it was one of the best investments made.. it fits perfectly.

I understand Target also has cases that fit the small computers that work just well but I am all about protecting that investment

http://www.amazon.com/Lightwedge-SC020BP-Soft-Case-Original/dp/B0001MRGKY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230496418&sr=8-2


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

BlueNorma said:


> Methinks there should be a Kindle Accessories Support Group. lol


There is a support group! It's called *Betsy*. She will give you all the support you need in picking out accessories for your kindle


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear you.. they say I am a bad influence.. HA Betsy is worse, she just sits there quietly encouraging you to get one of everything.. batting her eyes no doubt.. I may mention an item but rest assured Betsy will get you to double that order.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I understand Target also has cases that fit the small computers that work just well but I am all about protecting that investment


I've seen these at Target, I was very tempted to get one. They are made for the little computers and they have some padding but are still very small. I don't remember the price, but it was very reasonable.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I've seen these at Target, I was very tempted to get one. They are made for the little computers and they have some padding but are still very small. I don't remember the price, but it was very reasonable.


Kim,

They've been on sale for at least the last 2 weeks for $14.99. They're padded very well.

Give me a few minutes and I'll have a couple of pictures up for you. They have raspberry, turquoise and black.

Edgar fits in quite nicely in his Oberon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's some picture for you. The pink is the quilted case from Target. The black one is the Lightwedge case Patrizia mentioned. I folded the corner down just so you could see the Kindle inside it. I also included a picture with the turquoise one so you could see that color.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's some picture for you. The pink is the quilted case from Target. The black one is the Lightwedge case Patrizia mentioned. I folded the corner down just so you could see the Kindle inside it. I also included a picture with the turquoise one so you could see that color.


Oh my goodness, you have such an assortment. I'm very jealous!

Thanks for the pictures. It's nice to see how the K fits. I almost brought my Anabel shopping with me last time to see how well she would fit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh my goodness, you have such an assortment. I'm very jealous!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. It's nice to see how the K fits. I almost brought my Anabel shopping with me last time to see how well she would fit.


Well, the blue one belongs to my daughter and I've actually never used the lightwedge case. I just dug it out of the drawer for the picture. I switch between the pink case and my Vera Bradley purse cosmetic. I prefer the Vera Bradley because it's a bit smaller, but holds much more and is much more organized.

Edgar goes with me all the time when I'm shopping.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I would NEVER throw my Kindle in my purse without protection. The screen may be durable but I like to keep Harper in pristine condition, I hate when she has the slightest smudge on her screen. Also, there's a first time for everything. It's too big of an investment for me not to as careful as possible. Plus, the pebbled navy M-edge and Iceberg skin have Harper looking snazzy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I felt the same way about covers at first. I liked the one that came with the kindle just fine...until...........I saw the Oberon Covers? It is a must half if you own a kindle!!!


Speak only for yourself please. Many of us are quite happy with other covers such as the M-Edge. No one brand of cover is a "must have" for all. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with the others. I would never put my Kindle in my purse or any other bag without a case to protect it. It's just too risky.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I hear you.. they say I am a bad influence.. HA Betsy is worse, she just sits there quietly encouraging you to get one of everything.. batting her eyes no doubt.. I may mention an item but rest assured Betsy will get you to double that order.


If only I could get a commission...



Betsy


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

While some of the covers are beautiful and very tempting, I'm having a hard time spending a lot on replacing the original given it works fine for me.  It holds my Kindle fine even without Velcro.  If it didn't, I would probably buy another cover as I find the Kindle easier to hold and use with a clip on light.  

But otherwise, the Kindle itself was enough of an investment.  For the same reason, I wouldn't consider carrying it around unprotected even if I didn't want to use it with a cover.  In fact, I did buy the Waterfield sleeve before it even arrived I realized the covered Kindle fit perfectly in the Lightwedge sleeve I already owned (I was the one who originally posted this on the Amazon forums and they soldout the next day  )

The biggest reason for not splurging on a fancy cover, is that I can't see owning my current Kindle for more than a couple of years (if lucky) before I'll want something newer that comes out...and its likely the current covers won't fit next year's model or the models after that.

That being said, my big wish has always been a built in light, so I am seriously looking at the M-Edge cover but again, if I do buy it will be from a functional perspective.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I would recommend atleast getting a sleeve. I read the kindle out of the case quite a lot and I have an sf bags sleeve. The small sleeve is for the kindle out of the case. Very well padded with shock absorbing plastic to protect the screen plus a pocket in the back. They also have a bit cheaper slip cover which would be ideal for putting in purses, also well padded and comes in many covers. When I use a case , I have preferred using the inique tuff luv case. They sell them at amazon, ebay and on there website. Its ideal for someone who likes to read it out of the case. Extremely light and doesn't add any real bulk while reading.

I tried Oberon because they were lovely but I really like to keep the kindle around 10 ounces. I think the tuff luv case is only 2 ounces. The oberon cover made it feel like I was reading a hardback and thats the last thing I want. Just a personal choice for me.

Lisa


----------

